

Tell HN: Readability bookmarklet now redirects to readability.com (here's a fix) - forgotusername

I'm a huge fan of the Readability bookmarklet. Unfortunately yesterday it seems they updated it to advertise their new web service, which causes NoScript to complain, and appears to require cookies to save settings, both of which upset my habits.<p>So I've set up http://old-readability.appspot.com/ with the old site (from http://code.google.com/p/arc90labs-readability/ ). This URL isn't going away any time soon.<p>If you substitute "lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/" with "old-readability.appspot.com" in your bookmarklet URL, things should go back to working as they did.
======
Zakuzaa
Works!! Can't thank you enough for this. :)

------
mike-cardwell
Thank you!

